# FO6:  Forum enhancement request

## pjp

Navigation: [Forums] [Table of Contents]

Q 1.  I have this neat idea that should be implemented on the forums.

A 1.  If it's implemented in phpBB, we'll consider implementing it here.

Q 1.1  But haven't you already modified search?  Why not add this new feature that would really be helpful?

A 1.1.  Yes, we modified search.  "We had to change the search code to help it scale more. The forums were literally collapsing under the load of the old code. We spent the time required to get it to a state where it was operational again."  With each customized modification to phpbb code that is made, more effort* is required to upgrade to new versions of phpbb.  As such, unnecessary modifications will not be made.

*  Effort is defined as anything beyond installing a release of phpbb.

Reference threads:  

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120090

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1887446#1887446

----------

